# White flag!



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Made a trip to Home Depot today to start the repairs from @bobbya08 and @Ranger0282 blowing the house to pieces. Figured I had enough supplies but no.....
@mrolland5500 decided a simple trade needs to go nuclear as well....










Should have know I would need more than just some 2x4s










Mario doesn't play fair at all!

Thank you sir this is just awesome...although I can't say I know what half of them are but will start googling lmao!

Seriously though did I miss the abuse JT memo ?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!! @mrolland5500 jt is definitely in need of it lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome!
I really liked that Geneve that he sent me
Enjoy JT


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Boom nice hit!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

You're getting some good Padrons stocked up as well... Nice Hit!!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

The Humidor’s are officially over flowing ! Had to break out an old tupper to store this last bombardment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

That cigar karma is a MoFo JT! You deserve nothing less lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Hitting the Death Star when it is down....Atta boy! @mrolland5500. JT really did deserve the flanking maneuver. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Mario don’t play!!! You got slapped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Made a trip to Home Depot today to start the repairs from @bobbya08 and @Ranger0282 blowing the house to pieces. Figured I had enough supplies but no.....
> @mrolland5500 decided a simple trade needs to go nuclear as well....
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bro been balls to the walls today water main break for the county been up since 2am glad they made it safely enjoy brother...... May your Home depot card stay maxed out #HellYeah!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

My Lord!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

No mercy! Great work!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow! #HellYeah
I'm up here in PA cowering in fear not knowing when Mario's return fire might take out my block.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Awesome hit...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

#HellYeah #CigarBomb #JTgotslapped


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> #HellYeah #CigarBomb #JTgotslapped


Don't forget I have been collecting boveda packs .....keep on encouraging it lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Lol I thought it was funny....


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> Wow! #HellYeah
> I'm up here in PA cowering in fear not knowing when Mario's return fire might take out my block.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It was supposed to be a double whammy by you know the USPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> It was supposed to be a double whammy by you know the USPS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The postman always rings twice....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

